# RIP Darren McGavin



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Kolchak is no more. 

http://entertainment.tv.yahoo.com/entnews/ap/20060226/114096234000.html


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

RIP Darren, your stint as Karl Kolchak and the dad on the absolute wonderful *A Christmas Story* were some of the best pieces ever to make their way to the screen and home video. Fare thee well in the afterlife.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> RIP Darren, your stint as Karl Kolchak and the dad on the absolute wonderful *A Christmas Story* were some of the best pieces ever to make their way to the screen and home video. Fare thee well in the afterlife.


There is not much I can add to that, truly another sad day

Jeff


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

this just sucks! we lose don knotts and now mcgavin. not only kolchak
but the father from a christmas storie. i would bet most american have
at less seen him inone of these 2 roles!

for me at the age of 9 friday night was kolchak,i remeber waiting all
afternoon for the night stalker. just part of living in amish country
i guess.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

That just sucks. 

"Frah jee lay... ah, must be Italian!" <--one of my all time favorite movie quotes


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Dang gummit, Frewither whab!

RIP Darren.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

What's up with all the celebrity deaths this year?  We're losing all the really awesome legendary people, and getting more Hilary Duff and Lindsay Lohan and Ice Cube than ever...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

TipoDeemin said:


> What's up with all the celebrity deaths this year?  We're losing all the really awesome legendary people, and getting more Hilary Duff and Lindsay Lohan and Ice Cube than ever...


 Maby its that jugment day thing... lets face it those three in concert would be like going thought hell.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

As great as Christmas Story and Kolchak are, I'll remember him as the guy from the greatest episode of Tales From The Dark Side ever, the terrifying christmas episode they did. And, he was Jack, in the TFTDS adaption of Clive Barkers "The Yattering and Jack".


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Oh. My. God. First Don Knotts and now this! How much can I take in one weekend?

*Kolchak* was one of the greatest horror series ever. I remember not being allowed to watch it on Friday nights as a kid back in 1974 because it was "too scary", but as I grew up you better know I watched it. One of the great TV characters of all time!

What can be said about *A Christmas Story* that hasn't already been said? The perfect actor for the perfect role in the perfect film at the perfect time. Sometimes things just come together. It was the best Christmas movie ever and he was the biggest reason for that.

I am _still_ so sad.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Kolchak was probably one of my favorite characters of all time. I just recently pulled out the VCR tapes I made while it was still on broadcast TV. I hope they last until I can get the DVD replacements.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Kolchak was probably one of my favorite characters of all time. I just recently pulled out the VCR tapes I made while it was still on broadcast TV. I hope they last until I can get the DVD replacements.


Vlad, just let me know when your ready to get them








It think I've got them for $37.99 on the site but might be able to work out a better price for you

Jeff


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thank you and RIP. And yes, A Christmas Story is and will always be a favorite of mine. I think TNT or TBS shows it for 24 hours on Christmas eve/day - I try not to miss a showing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

RIP - Kolchak was one of my early favorites/influences as a kid.....and then in high school as a freshman rediscovering him as the dad on A Christmas Story and enjoying him every year at Xmas is great...................:jol:


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Well, today I attended a sad event: the funeral of Mr Darren McGavin at Hollywood Forever. It was rather surreal to walk up to the front of the chapel and peer down on the man who hunted (and defeated) so many monsters so many years ago.

McGavin, to me always looked about ten years _younger_ than he was - he was fifty-two in *Kolchak* and sixty-one in *A Christmas Story* - but in death I must report he looked every one of his eighty-three years. He was small, frail, and _old_-looking! I was not aware that he had been ill for some time now. His friend Jack Grinnage (Ron Updyke on *Kolchak*) told me that he suffered a stroke one night while he was filming a part on *The X-Files*, and I guess he never really got any better. Sad. Such a strong, vibrant actor.

It was kind of cool that I sat right across the aisle from Flick and Ralphie from *A Christmas Story*! Flick spoke at the service.

Then on the way home I drove by some award show or other they were putting on in Hollywood.

I love this town! Rest in peace, Mr McGavin.


----------

